# Complimentary, Holistic & Spiritual Approaches



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Hello all  *



*I've made a few changes to the Complimentary Therapies Board*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0



*I know so many of you have interests/experience in these areas so please pop along and share/support/ask  *



*There is already some amazing information on there *

*Love* *Emma xx*


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

The changes look great, thanks Em


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Foxy  

I'm glad you like it xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

